

Go Challenge Winner: Jeremy Jay - pbnjay
https://sourcegraph.com/blog/go-challenge-jeremyjay

======
pbnjay
I'm the subject of this interview, so if anyone has other questions about my
experience with the challenge or hacking in Go I'm an open book.

------
sisivee
Thanks for posting, Jeremy! Sorry about the outage last night.

------
kneedraggin636
Huge congrats on the GO challenge man!!

